# Agent Rosario Hernández de Hoyo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Agent*
*Rosario Hernández de Hoyo*
Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Monday, December 28, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 42

*Tour:* 15 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Agent Rosario Hernández de Hoyo, Lieutenant Luz Soto, and Commander Frank Román were shot inside the Puerto Rico Police Department's Ponce regional headquarters by a disgruntled police officer.

The officer had taken Lieutenant Soto, his supervisor, hostage. Commander Román and Agent Hernández de Hoyo engaged the subject in which they were both fatally wounded, along with Lieutenant Soto. The subject was also wounded and taken into custody.

Agent Hernández de Hoyo had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for 15 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Superintendent Jose L. Caldero
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

Read more: Agent Rosario Hernández de Hoyo


----------

